
Peter Thiel sorry for date rape comments - keepper
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/oct/25/trump-donor-peter-thiel-sorry-date-rape-regret-paypal-facebook
======
ocdtrekkie
The whole "belated regret" comment is pretty bad, but there's a nugget of
value in the larger statement quoted in the article:

If two heavily intoxicated people sleep together, why is the man assumed to
have committed rape? Isn't the woman equally guilty of not having gotten
consent?

~~~
judahmeek
Because the social consensus is that males are usually the sexual aggressors.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
And I'd say that's absolutely false. I mean, in cases of violent rape, I'd
agree, but to suggest women don't initiate encounters is an incredibly sexist
view.

~~~
judahmeek
"males are usually the sexual aggressors" only implies that males initiate the
majority of sexual encounters, and is more aggressive in initiating them.

Besides, if this hypothesis is correct and we treat both parties equally in
cases where both parties claim inebriation, then we create a situation that is
favorable to male sexual aggressors, because all they would have to do is
claim inebriation in order to get away with sexual assault.

Are some males going to be unfairly prosecuted because of this? Yes, but the
intent is to improve everyone's quality of life at the cost of a few.

